# Chorus 11 speed cassette on Super Record group



## DFJohnson (Dec 2, 2009)

I have been assured by Campagnolo that a Chorus 11 speed cassette is fully compatible with a Super Record groupset. However, after switching from the original 12-25 Super Record cassette to an 11-25 Chorus cassette I noticed a significant clicking type noise coming from the cassette area following the change, so much so that after only riding the bike for a couple of hundred metres I returned home. Is there something I have missed here apart from a simple change of cassettes.

Thanks
David Johnson


----------



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

*Cassette*

I have SR, Record and Chorus 11 cassettes on different wheels. They all work fine and are fully compatible.

Maybe your RD is not setup right.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Did you torque the cassette lockring down to spec? Did you fully seat the wheel in the dropouts and tighten the QR? If so, I would think it will work the same as your SR cassette.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

As already mentioned, be sure the cassette was installed properly with the correct lockring that came with the cassette and torqued properly.

There is some chance that a small change to the shift cable tension and/or the limit screws may be needed. That's a normal thing to check any time a new cassettes is installed. I run Chorus 11 cassettes on three bikes and they work fine. The SR cassette just has 6 cogs made from titanium that will wear out twice as fast.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

You might check the spacer widths. I believe the current spec is 2.2,2.2,2.3. My original SR cassette was 2.0/2.0/2.0. A later Chorus unit all 2.2. The 2.0 unit never shifted cleanly across the entire range.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd second checking your cable tension etc. no reason the chorus cassette should shift any different than the previous SR other than maybe slightly rougher at first due to being new.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*????*



icsloppl said:


> You might check the spacer widths. I believe the current spec is 2.2,2.2,2.3. My original SR cassette was 2.0/2.0/2.0. A later Chorus unit all 2.2. The 2.0 unit never shifted cleanly across the entire range.


AFAIK, there has only been one minor change from 2.2 to 2.3 at one location. There should never have been any 2.0mm spacers.


----------



## natbrown (Oct 7, 2005)

A worn chain and a new cluster sometimes do not play nicely together as chain stretches slightly and doesn't mesh well with brand new teeth on the cluster. 
If they wear together there's no problem. 
Try installing a new chain. 
To prevent this happening again, change your chains regularly before they wear too much or change the chain and cluster at the same time. 

This might be the problem. Not sure. Perhaps measure your chain length to see. The campag website should have technical info re this.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

natbrown said:


> A worn chain and a new cluster sometimes do not play nicely together as chain stretches slightly and doesn't mesh well with brand new teeth on the cluster.
> If they wear together there's no problem.
> Try installing a new chain.
> To prevent this happening again, change your chains regularly before they wear too much or change the chain and cluster at the same time.
> ...


Nat -
You're showing your age, bro. Those gears at the back wheel were called "clusters" in the '70s. They've been "cassettes" for some time now.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Did you use the 11t lock ring?


----------



## DFJohnson (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes I did use the Chorus lock ring. The SR group is near new so no issue with any worn parts. I believe it may be an issue with the RD set up and I've since gone back to the original SR cassette, I'll get the RD checked out when I next have a service. Thanks for everyone's advice. David


----------

